# IP Fragmentation (allow?)



## cj (Aug 13, 2013)

Is there a setting(s) for either PF, FreeBSD or both that I can configure and it will implicitly allow IP fragmentation?  I want to allow IP fragments across the NAT'd interfaces.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken both (PF and FreeBSD) will accept them without any configuration. For PF you need to specifically enable fragment re-assembly:

```
scrub fragment reassemble
```
See pf.conf(5)


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually scrub is the default, you have to do no scrub:


```
no scrub on em0 all
```


----------



## cj (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

